# ICD-9 code for Renal vein entrapment syndrome?-Renal vein entrapment



## Love Coding! (Mar 12, 2013)

Renal vein entrapment syndrome also goes by Nutcracker syndrome, and mesoaortic compression of the left renal vein.

This is very challenging, could not come up with anything. If someone knows of an alternative code please let me know...

These were the synonymous terms I searched under on the web:

Compression, renal vein 
Renal vein compression
Nutcracker syndrome
plus others... 

I hope someone can give me some direction.  P.S. I had this posted in the “diagnosis” forum for several days already.  I am now adding to the E/M forum for more exposure/responses.

Thank you , 
Denise


----------



## hbaddis (Sep 5, 2013)

*Nutcracker Syndrome*

Hello Denise, 
I am also in the same situation looking for the correct ICD-9 code for this, have you found the answer.
Thank you 
Heidi


----------



## MnTwins29 (Sep 5, 2013)

With the lack of a more specific code, I would use 459.2, compression or stricture of vein.  Sounds like what you are describing, just without the specificity of which vein.


----------

